# Game 31: Celtics (12-18) vs. Bobcats (10-21)



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Boston Celtics _finally_ return home to play the Charlotte Bobcats at the TD Banknorth Garden in Boston, Massachusetts on Wednesday, January 4th, 2006. The game will be at 7:30 EST and will be televised by FSNE.

The Charlotte Bobcats' last game was against the San Antonio Spurs, *L*, 86-103 *(*boxscore*)*.
The Boston Celtics' last game was against the Denver Nuggets, *L*, 110-120* (*boxscore*)*.

The Bobcats have lost their last two games (2-3 in their last five games) and the Celtics have won their last game (1-4 in their last five games). The Bobcats are 4-12 away and the Celtics are 9-6 at home. The Bobcats score 95.7 points per game and give up 98.3 points per game. The Celtics score 99 points per game and give up 101 points per game.

 Boston first played the Charlotte Bobcats in a disappointing overtime game, losing by two, 105-107 *(*boxscore*)*.The Boston Celtics were led by Paul Pierce's 32 points off 11-20 shooting (9-10 from th line) to go along with his five rebounds and three assists and Ricky Davis' 21 points off 10-26 shooting with ten boards, five assits, and three steals. The rest of the team played bad and our only two viable scoring options, Davis and Pierce, attempted to isolate in the fourth quarter and overtime causing Boston to squander a ten point lead to a 'bad' team like Charlotte. 

Tonight, we will be playing decent team with some nice young players who provide the Bobcats with a nice foundation to build on. Emeka Okafor is a tremendous rebounder and interior defensive prescense who will challenge a lot of attempted layups from Pierce and Ricky Davis. Raymond Felton, their current backup point guard, is a great floor general and is very fast. Gerald Wallace is a super perimeter defender and will give Pierce a hard time. Wallace can also score and rebound well. Kareem Rush can score along with their center, Primoz Brezec, who does nothing but score. Brevin Knight is one of the best passers in the game. I think Blount will have to play well against a weak defensive center like Brezec.

*With Sean May out with a sprained right knee and Emeka Okafor, Melvin Ely and Jake Voskuhl all out with sprained right ankles, the Bobcats' only player over 6-foot-8 is Primoz Brezec.*

The probable starters for each team:





















Roster | *Game Site* | Team Stats | *Schedule* | Season Splits | Game Notes
 







 *Roster* | Game Site | *Team Stats* | Schedule | *Season Splits* | Game Notes

*Game Preview** | *Please *wager* on this game at the* uCash Sportsbook !*​ 
Please visit the *Charlotte Bobcats Forum* *. .** . !*
<table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Hard to believe we're almost as bad as the Charlotte Bobcats, isn't it?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

We'll blow them out (let's hope I don't jinx the Celtics). The Bobcats have no frontcourt whatsoever. Let Al Jefferson and Mark Blount do their thing on offense and we'll be fine. Who is going to stop Pierce and Ricky Davis once they get by Gerald Wallace or Bernard Robinson and Kareem Rush respectively? Primoz Brezec certainly won't.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

What the **** is wrong with FSNE? It's showing the PSU-FSU game with a Total Football bottomline. Mike and Tommy's voice is there though.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Haha Lant called it. First possesion, Mark got a turnover.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I cannot even watch this game; only listen to it.

:curse:


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Premier said:


> I cannot even watch this game; only listen to it.
> 
> :curse:


It's working fine for me...

West had a great block/tip to himself/ assist to Davis


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Two turnovers on Blount for two 3 second calls.

Brezec is the only Bobcat to score, he has all 8....


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

eh...I give up. I don't want to listen to Mike and Tommy.

Now I know what P-Dub goes through.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Primoz is lighting it up...6/7 for 12 points.

Raef comes in for Al instead of Blount :curse:


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Raef hits his first shot of the game which is a 3...

Felton hits

21-20 C's


Raef hits off Paul's pass

23-20


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I would be willing to say Pierce is one of, if not the best penatration player in the NBA.

Perk in, finially.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Awww...Beautifull drive by Pierce with 1 second left in the quarter...Hits the shot and gets fouled...

Foul shot = good


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

28-23 C's at the end of the first...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

BBB has been messing up on me lately...:curse:

Ricky opened the 2nd with a 3 followed by a throw down on the next possesion...

Bobcats went on a 7-0 run...

36-35 C's


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

11 turnovers so far...Tie game  

Pierce breaks the tie...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

West continues his great shooting as he hits a 3...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

That was a **** call...Wallace moved to avoid contact and they called a foul on Davis before he even touched him...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

18 points on 7/8 shooting for Paul...Great first hlaf...Not done yet though...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Make that 8/9 for 21 as he hits a 3...

6/6 in the second...


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Geez. Pierce is smoking.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

lol

What a lucky shot by Reed.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

haha...

"This ends a 8-0 run by Paul Pierce" MG

"It's a gift" TH

JReed hits the buzzer beater...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Nice pass by Paul, nice move by Al, throws it down...


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

When did Mark Blount get his first turnover by the way...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Lanteri said:


> When did Mark Blount get his first turnover by the way...


You called it, first C's possesion... :cheers:


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

KingHandles said:


> You called it, first C's possesion... :cheers:


Haha. I'm good.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Blount just got R-E-J-E-C-T-E-D by Wallace...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Ricky just R-E-J-E-C-T-E-D Knight...Right after that haha...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Al just made a great put back lay in...

C's up by 10 with 3:42 left in the 3rd...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Wallace's verticle is crazy...He just put Pierce's shot straight back at him...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Nice pass by Orien to Reed...

81-83 C's


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Doc has Pierce on the bench as the lead just slipped away...Yet Ricky has played just about the whole game...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Pierce back in...Assist to Delonte...Wow Doc, who would have thought having your best player in in crunch time would have a positive impact...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

O.G. ties the game up 4 us...

Pierce with the assist...

Then Knight got the lead back...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Blount ties it up...5/10 shooting for 15 for him...


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

something tells me everyone but kinghandles is watching the rose bowl...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> something tells me everyone but kinghandles is watching the rose bowl...


haha...More than likely...I don't really care about it...

I know that Prem's TV wasn't working right or something...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Holy ****...Delonte just hit ANOTHER 3...Pierce got another assist...

3 rebounds and one assists away from a Trip Dub for Paul


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Great alley-oop from Knight to Wallace...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Pierce draws the offensive foul...Even though he was in the circle...

Bickerstaff just looks at the ref and points at the circle...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww Pierce just crossed Wallace like crazy!!! Draws the foul and makes the shot!

Pierce missed the Free throw...

He only needs 2 rebounds for a triple double!


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Orien didn't look like a rookie there...Nice drive to take the lead...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Pierce drives and comes down hard...Goes to the line up by 2...

haha Pierce went "uhhh" when he made the first one...

Made both...

C's up by 4...

Timeout Bobcats with 33.1 left

106-102


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Orien goes to the line pretty much for the win...

2/2


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

C's win as Robinson [looked like Wallace] airballs the 3 to tie it...


I would like to thank you all for joining me tonight... :cheers:

4 pages by myself:biggrin:


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

KingHandles said:


> C's win as Wallace airballs the 3 to tie it...
> 
> 
> I would like to thank you all for joining me tonight... :cheers:


That was Robinson on the airball. :banana:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Sigh, 3 whole minutes for Perk. Perk is in the Do*c*house.

He must have gotten ejected again, right AW?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I shall ask, how in the world do you barely win vs the Bobcats that have only 1 player taller than 6-8.


----------



## lolac101 (Jun 23, 2005)

Turn the ball over 23 times compared to 5 for the bobcats.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Sigh, 3 whole minutes for Perk. Perk is in the Do*c*house.
> 
> He must have gotten ejected again, right AW?




lmao i guess he did :biggrin:


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> I shall ask, how in the world do you barely win vs the Bobcats that have only 1 player taller than 6-8.


The turnovers almost killed us. We also need to start playing some defense for all 4 quarters. It's like when we get to the third or fourth quarter, we try to let the other team back into the game. I'm never excited about a halftime lead, because I know we are just going to give it back in the third.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Some crazy and disturbing numbers:



> But the numbers that stuck out after this one were the following: *35-5. That is the advantage the Bobcats had in points off turnovers.* It's the reason why *Charlotte took 100 shots, 30 more than the Celtics*, and *had 17 offensive rebounds, which led to 20 second-chance points*. It's the reason *Charlotte could shoot 40 percent and the Celtics could shoot 57 percent and the game could still be tied, 102-102*, until Greene's eventual winning hoop with 57.5 seconds left. It also explained how the Celtics could not put away the depleted visitors despite building double-digit leads in the second (13 points) and third (16 points) quarters.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Causeway, those #'s are disturbing.

Sigh. A win is a win, I guess.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Causeway, those #'s are disturbing.
> 
> Sigh. A win is a win, I guess.


Yeah I will take the W however I almost wish (I know...I know) we lost that game. It would have made our sloppy and disturbing play even more glaring and maybe wake people (Ainge) up to Docs Celtics. With the W it's easier to take.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

The turnover stats are frightening. 
Glad we still got the win, but man, do we need D
Defend the ball when you've got it and defend the basket when you don't. 
Paul knows it. 
Too bad Doc doesn't. :clown:


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I don't see what more wake up call is needed aside from our record right now. It is unacceptable to me and it should be unacceptable to the entire organization, from Ainge, to Rivers, to the players themselves. Pierce is trying to get this team on the right track, I respect that. We've lost a number of games that we could have won if he wouldn't have had such bad D and turnover problems. So there's the problem.

Can we get to work on fixing that?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I agree. Fully. But I am not the GM or coach. Maybe behind doors they've gotten the message but I don't egt that impression from Doc and Danny in interviews. But what's going on is alarming.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I don't if there is such a thing as a bad win, but if there is this definitely qualifies. 80 turnovers?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

KingHandles said:


> Two turnovers on Blount for two 3 second calls...


...because the point guard sat there pounding the ball into the parquet, because apparently he doesn't know how to make a proper post entry pass. :curse: 

God I hope they finally draft a good one this time around.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> ...because the point guard sat there pounding the ball into the parquet, because apparently he doesn't know how to make a proper post entry pass.


Hey, I guess that's better than dribbling it to halfcourt, then giving up the ball to Blount or Perkins on the perimeter and then being M.I.A. for the rest of the possession.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> something tells me everyone but kinghandles is watching the rose bowl...


i watching the C's. I already knew who would win the Rose Bowl - Who Cares University.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

It's a shame you missed it, because it was one of the best football games in a while, and I don't even like CFB.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> i watching the C's. I already knew who would win the Rose Bowl - Who Cares University.



too bad you dont like quality football games...im the biggest c's fan their is and i would much rather watch the college football championship than game 30 of the regular season


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

i just don't get why people are in love with college sports. Hell the guys aren't even pros and often make stupid mistakes. I was watching a College b-ball game once and a team got a tech cuz they had six guys on the floor


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> i just don't get why people are in love with college sports. Hell the guys aren't even pros and often make stupid mistakes. I was watching a College b-ball game once and a team got a tech cuz they had six guys on the floor


for me it's not at all about just watching pros. I will go to pretty much any hoops game - including little league. College hoops is great. And every year without fail I go to the PSAL's at Madison Square Garden - the High School NY City Championships. It's great and a $10 ticket. They might make "stupid mistakes" but they generally play hard and are generally playing because they love hoops.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> i just don't get why people are in love with college sports. Hell the guys aren't even pros and often make stupid mistakes. I was watching a College b-ball game once and a team got a tech cuz they had six guys on the floor


and that has not happened in the NBA?

College Basketball is WAY more exiting than the NBA... BY FAR!


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

P-Dub34 said:


> Hey, I guess that's better than dribbling it to halfcourt, then giving up the ball to Blount or Perkins on the perimeter and then being M.I.A. for the rest of the possession.


ummmm...No, it isn't. Because it resulted in a turnover. Our point guards suck right now, hence my wish that they draft a decent one next spring.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

At this point, it's not even the defense that's killing us, it's the offense with all those turnovers.

Smart play calling Glen.


----------



## lolac101 (Jun 23, 2005)

and to think he's spending all that time in practice on offense.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

lolac101 said:


> and to think he's spending all that time in practice on offense.


That really is the frightening part.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

EH, what I meant was it is better that he's dribbling the ball instead of passing it and hoping Kendrick Perkins can make his offense.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> i just don't get why people are in love with college sports. Hell the guys aren't even pros and often make stupid mistakes. I was watching a College b-ball game once and a team got a tech cuz they had six guys on the floor


Because it's more about love, not quite the money...yet...

I love the NBA, but college basketball is just pure sport...


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

KingHandles said:


> Because it's more about love, not quite the money...yet...
> 
> I love the NBA, but college basketball is just pure sport...




wow...best post ive seen in a while...good stuff kh


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

I got Primoz Brezec arm band and Jake Voshkuls headband last night, and my Okur one is right there too.

Just proving it to the haters


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Who didn't believe you?

Cool stuff though.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I belived him, I just hated on Okur when he told us about it...


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

P-Dub34 said:


> EH, what I meant was it is better that he's dribbling the ball instead of passing it and hoping Kendrick Perkins can make his offense.


The thing is that they were bloody stupid plays from a player that we always hear "Oh, he's wicked smaht (sic)," about. Doc was obviously looking to exploit the fact that Wallace & Jones were manning the 4/5 last night when Brezec & Voshkul weren't, and wanted his bigs to set up on the blocks and the rest of the team to get them the ball. For once Blount was doing his job, and West can't make a post entry pass. In that circumstance he has to waive Mark off the blocks. As usual, West got his, but did it with bad defense, and not being able to create shots for his teammates. If there's a God in Heaven someone that can play the position (that Doc will actually play, which excludes Rajon Rondo) will fall to Boston in the draft. Sad as it seems, despite being on a 35 win pace, they're still the eighth best team in the east. We could, sadly, see a repeat of 2003-04 where they win 36 games and end up drafting 15th. :curse:


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Ugh...our PG situation is sickly.

It really is.

It is so upsetting to me when one of our points dribble it in and dump it off to either Blount or Perkins at the three point line and then run away, not to be seen for the rest of the possession. That's my #1 pet peeve.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah, I understood that earlier. I was just pissed that West broke from that routine to make some really boneheaded plays.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> i just don't get why people are in love with college sports. Hell the guys aren't even pros and often make stupid mistakes. I was watching a College b-ball game once and a team got a tech cuz they had six guys on the floor


Yeah, it's much better when the pros are PAID highly and make stupid mistakes, at least in college they do it for free. :biggrin: 
College sports are all about passion for the sport, before the agents and management and big money are involved. 
Your motivation is different. It's less cynical and jaded. 
Some of you know that I'm from VT and am a huge UVM fan, and there is nothing like watching those players develop and bond and bring out the best in each other. If you don't know, I can't explain it, and if you do, no explanation is necessary. 

and BTW, that football game was amazing.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

> College sports are all about passion for the sport, before the agents and management and big money are involved.


agreed although a lot of big time D1 sports is pretty much the same as the pros.


----------

